# snapper head soup mm mm



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

just a little video I made of my version of snapper head soup. 





and after


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that looks good!!! What time's dinner????? I'll bring my own bowl!!


----------

